# القمص عبد المسيح بسيط يفحم المستشار احمد ماهر المتعصب ضد المسيحين و ذلك خلال لقاء قناة مودرن عن رفض الكنيسة حكم الطلاق



## طريـــــق الحق (10 مارس 2008)

*القمص عبد المسيح بسيط يفحم المستشار احمد ماهر المتعصب ضد المسيحين و ذلك خلال لقاء قناة مودرن عن رفض الكنيسة حكم الطلاق*






القمص عبد المسيح بسيط يفحم المستشار احمد ماهر المتعصب ضد المسيحين و ذلك خلال لقاء قناة مودرن عن رفض الكنيسة حكم الطلاق


----------



## BITAR (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: القمص عبد المسيح بسيط يفحم المستشار احمد ماهر المتعصب ضد المسيحين و ذلك خلال لقاء قناة مودرن عن رفض الكنيسة حكم الطلاق*

*يستاهل *
*يتحدث عن اشياء مقدسه*
*دون معرفه ودرايه بمدلولها*
*شكرا جناب القمص عبدالمسيح بسيط*
*شكرا* *طريـــــق الحق* *على الموضوع*​


----------



## طريـــــق الحق (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: القمص عبد المسيح بسيط يفحم المستشار احمد ماهر المتعصب ضد المسيحين و ذلك خلال لقاء قناة مودرن عن رفض الكنيسة حكم الطلاق*



BITAR قال:


> *يستاهل *
> *يتحدث عن اشياء مقدسه*
> *دون معرفه ودرايه بمدلولها*
> *شكرا جناب القمص عبدالمسيح بسيط*
> *شكرا* *طريـــــق الحق* *على الموضوع*​



شكرا اخي الحبيب علي ردك الجميل علي الموضوع​


----------



## nifaragallah (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: القمص عبد المسيح بسيط يفحم المستشار احمد ماهر المتعصب ضد المسيحين و ذلك خلال لقاء قناة مودرن عن رفض الكنيسة حكم الطلاق*

شكرا حبيبى على الموضوع


----------



## mansor1_2000 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: القمص عبد المسيح بسيط يفحم المستشار احمد ماهر المتعصب ضد المسيحين و ذلك خلال لقاء قناة مودرن عن رفض الكنيسة حكم الطلاق*

*شكرا أخى الحبيب على هذا الموضوع *
*ربنا يحفظ كنيسته من هؤلاء الغوغاء*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

